# ayuda para realizar un sensor de "fin-de-carrera"



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola amigos

En la construcción den un modelo de velero requiero una función que me permita reconocer cuando una tuerca que es movida por sobre una vara con rosca en forma de trapecio alcanze las posiciones de fin de carrera a ambos extremos. La vara con la rosca es girada usando unos motores de paso recuperados de viejas impresoras, lo que ya me da una información sobre la "posición" de la tuerca. Pero sin un mecanismo que permita verificar la posición real, puede diferir por ejemplo por perdida de pasos, la solución no sería adeciada. Aquí un esquema que muestra el entorno:







Siendo la imagen arriba la vista lateral y debajo la vista de arriba.

Este recipiente que contiene la vara con la rosca es abierto arriba para permitir el paso de la varilla con la argolla por sobre el nivel de la cubierta. Por allí con seguridad este recipiente se llenara con agua. Y en eso esta el reto. Requiero algo como las soluciones usuales con un microinterruptor que la rosca activaría cerrando un circuito al alcanzar el fin de carrera y así notificando al controlador este evento.

He pensado por ejemplo en usar algún sensor magnético. este se pondria en la pared lateral en algún punto adecuado al fin de la carrera a ambos lados y así este detectaría la aproximación de la tuerca que debería conetner un pequeno magneto. Pero me preocupa que esta técnica no sea lo presiso que requiero como lo fuera una solución mecánica. Ojala me he podido explicar y que alguien me pueda sugerir algo.

Saludos Hellmut


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2011)

Yo en un rotor para antenas utilicé 2 de este tipo:
http://www.asia.ru/images/target/photo/50358221/Microswitch.jpg
Suelen haber de estos en algunas impresoras.
Y también en los sensores de papel y esas cosas venían unos optoacopladores que se usaban censando el paso de la luz.
Ah, y en disqueteras, venían otros para posicionar el cabezal.


----------



## kmiz (Abr 3, 2011)

tambien como dices podrias utilizar un interruptor reed y un iman en cada lado marcando los finales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2011)

Los botones de los mouse tienen unos microinterruptores miniatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2011)

Dos Opto-aisladores de ranura, uno a cada extremo y una "Cortina" que los accione.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 4, 2011)

Caramba amigos, que buenas respuestas! Muchísimo me gusta la idea de fogonazo sin menospresiar las otras sugerencias! Voy a mirar las disqueteras que he podido recuperar para reciclar componentes del lugar en nuestra comunidad done coleccionan chatarra de electrónica. En especial voy a estudiar como realizan la sensoria de posición de la cabeza. Pero allí aún me queda la duda de que tan usables son en un entorno que estará sumergido en agua frequentemente.

Volviendo a la sugerencia de fogonazo. Un sensor óptico como los que se usa con los encodificadores de motores montado con el sensor en forma de "U" y una plaquita que interrumpa por ejemplo un laser! Esa plaquita se soldaría a la tuerca de modo que interrumpa el laser pero no entre en contacto con obstáculo alguno! Súper! Gracias a todos. Prometo publicar como lo realizo!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 19, 2013)

Bueno amigos quiero contarles que he llegado a decidirme por un camino.






Allí ven el sinfin del grafico con su respectiva tuerca. Un motor de paso de 28x28mm y banda dentada hacen girar el sinfin y así asiendo que la tuerca se mueva a lo largo del sinfin. Los fines de carrera los estoy logrando por 3 métodos en paralelo, pues si esto fallara me destruiría el modelo de mi velero.

Uso microinterruptores IP64, lo que significa que funcionan aunque se sumergen en el agua. Uno a cada costado y uno en el centro. Cuando el motor de paso que hace girar el sinfín hace que la tuerca accione el interruptor central, entonces el programa en la placa que ven en la foto, un LPCxpresso 1769, relaciona la posición actual como posición "o" o central y entonces sabe cuantos pasos puede moverse en una u otra dirección en número de pasos antes de accionar los interruptores de fin de carrera. Adiccionalmente en la rueda dentada montada al motor de paso le pongo un magneto y junto a este un decodificador angular de 14 bits. la de-codificación de este sensor angular es una de las periferias del controlador LPC1769. Me he decidido usar esta placa, pues por 30.- USD la compro incluyendo el flete. El controlador también lo uso para controlar las componentes de Trinamic para el control del motor de paso. Así una placa controla la electrónica de control de motor de paso y la de-codificación del sensor angular. Da lugar que las compoentes de Trinamic también registran cuando la mecánica encuentra un obstáculo, ver el video que sigue, así que el control y la seguridad es casi mayor a la de los sistemas usados en la aviación!

Aquí el video de Youtube:


----------

